# Exposure To Voc



## heatherwinters (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a patient seen for an office visit, diagnoses codes include agitation, hand lesion, and toxin exposure.  Patient was exposed to VOC (varnish).  What ICD-9-CM codes would I use?


----------

